# The Sixth Holy Grail War



## Crimson King (Sep 9, 2010)

It has been a year since the disastrous fifth Holy Grail War ended. The appearances of the extra servants and the Night of Wallachia had destabilized the already fragile Grail system. The result was the Grail imploding, forcibly absorbing all servants and prana in the city. But because of the extra servants and the presence of a True Ancestor, the grail absorbed too much prana. The already full Grail exploded as a result, releasing all of the extra prana in a massive explosion. Fuyuki city was completely wiped off the Earth. But even that did not fully remove the excess prana from the grail. Instead, all the pranaa let in the grail was released another way. What should have taken place sixty years later started fifty-nine years early, only one year, after the fifth Holy Grail War.

Once again, the Holy Grail calls for Masters and Servants to battle. This time, the grail has settled in another place. This time, the Holy Grail War shall be fought in London, home to the Mage's Association's Clock Tower. To prevent a similar disaster from taking place, the Mage's Association has dispatch two supervisors to oversee this war.

It is three days before the war begins. The Masters chosen will summon their servants today.

We have a new theme as well! Bloodriver!

==================================================


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 12, 2010)

A swirl of prana circled the old building, invisible to the eye.  Slowly funneling into the open roof like a tornado, the stream of prana all flowed towards the symbols carved into the ground. Beside the symbols, a person in a suit stood by, watching. Her left arm was stretched out, holding onto an ancient and frayed book.Glowing words of an ancient language glowed from the yellow pages, piercing the darkness of the room. Slowly, the symbols glowed with a dull color. Then, brightened, banishing the shadows from the small room.

The Magus opened her mouth and spoke a language that had been dead for centuries. At once, the symbols flared. Just as fast as the symbols glowed, they suddenly ceased, plunging the room back into darkness.

The magus was no longer alone. The presence of another being appeared above the now unseen symbols. The sound of armor echoed as the man slowly stood up.

The man spoke from inside the shell of plate armor, his voice coming out low.

"I am the servant Caster. I am at your command, Master"


----------



## Serp (Sep 12, 2010)

Faust was ready for the summoning. He was wearing his finest suit, but his tie was loosened slightly around his purple shirt. 
"Ok now we begin." 
The candles around the centre of the room burst into purple flame, and purple symbols started to bounce around the room, made of the same purple flame.

Faust began his spell, it started off in Italian but the second verse was in Latin. Finally he finished and darkness filled the room and then they candles flared again, and there was another man standing there in front of Faust.

The man looked up, determination in his eyes. "Greetings, I am the servant of the class Saber. Who are you?"

Faust looked down at his ring finger and the three bands clearly proving his as a master. "I am Faust Spina, your master."

------------
Tepes was sitting down his finger nails scraping against the wall, which still had a nice red tint to it.
He swore in Romanian. "Its time already."

Tepes knew exactly what servant he wanted to summon, he had been around the world and raided graves and temples from each country he visited. 

"I believe this should work." He said placing what looked like a piece of beef jerky, with a fingernail on it.

He extended his fingers and took a deep breath. The finger started to crawl and as its nail dragged against the floor it scratched a pattern into the rock floor. 

Lukas' eyes rolled back in his head and he started to chant in Romanian. And then nothing. The earth beneath the rock has started to shake during the chanting. And then finally a hand burst through the rock flooring in the centre of the seal. Covered in earth and dirt, the servant crawled out of the living grave.

"I am the servant Lancer, and you are my master." Lancer said.

"Not what I expected but, I guess I could work with it." Tepes said with a smirk.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 16, 2010)

00:00 AM

Johnathan takes a quick glance on his watch. 

_"Man, is it time already?"_ Said the youth with an annoyed tone.

The preparations are all ready though. In only two days Johnathan have managed to move every important apparatus and supplies to a nearby empty warehouse. On the cold floor an elaborate circle lies, drawn by blood. Just a simple summoning circle, nothing more. It's surprising how easily one can participate in the Holy Grail War. That's exactly why Johnathan must hurry. He quickly places an ancient rusty scrap metal in the middle of circle.
_
"Phantasmatis orbis audite!"_ Johnathan have begun the chant in Latin.

This is an old summoning chant with nothing special about it. You don't need a special chant to participate in this 'war' either. Just by conducting the summon with that special intention in mind results in Servant now. It's almost crazy to think about it.
_
"Permissi flumen, addidi flumen..."_ Johnathan continues. 

Johnathan literally sucks in the prana of the surroundings. The intense feeling is indescribable to someone who never practiced magic. But it only last for a few seconds or so. The magic circle gradually absorbs the magic power from Johnathan and glows in a faint red light. The procedure is about to be finished.

_"... Per vox referre mihi!"_ And it's done.

Blinding light engulfs Johnathan as he concludes the chant. Did he succeed? Who knows, maybe he should ask the man standing in front of him...


----------



## onepiecekenny (Sep 17, 2010)

Few weeks earlier:

Ichiyanagi Nagomu (magus)

One morning I received a letter from Al (job: noble; affiliation: best friend). To sum it all up, he wants us to come visit him in one of his mansion in Europe. What I mean by us I meant that Hiyori (job: actor; affiliation: best friend) and I. It seems like we come in pairs where ever we go, not that I’m complaining. As I was thinking what to do, Hiyori calls me.

Hiyori also received the same letter and we discussed what we should do. 

Hiyori: “So you will be able to go visit him?”  
Nagomu: “Yeah since a truck drove into my building where I work, I’ve been free ever since. I wonder if this is my fault….” 

Hiyori responds “It’s not your fault Nago-san. At least no one got hurt and its not like your causing it” I murmur “Yeah but this keep happening to me but…. I guess your right.” The thing is something unfortunate happens to the part time job I start working for like the building burns down when I arrive for my first day of work.

Hiyori: “Well Nago-san let’s just enjoy are trip to London with Al.”
Nagomu: “Yeah I guess your right… But wait have you ever been to his mansion in london?”

Hiyori “No but I heard its not in a remote location as the other ones.” 

Magomu “………. Theres no ghosts or demons is their?” 

Hiyori:  “Nago-san you’re over thinking it too much and no theres no old tales that comes with the mansion.”

Nagomu: “Well to make sure I want you to be ready…….”

I convinced Hiyori to be ready for the worst possible scenario. Even though I was just being a scared and over dramatic at the time. He literally brought his trusty katana at the Airport and flew to London.  

Current Time:

First day: Afternoon

“………..hm?” Waking up from a uncomfortable sleep in the window seat of the airplane.  I slowly opened the window cover. Covering my eyes from the bright light of the sun. After getting my vision back, I see small figures of buildings in the distance. 
I look at Hiyori next to me, still soundly sleeping with an eye mask that has eyes drawn on it. 
Saying to myself. “…………. Sigh I hope this will be a uneventful vacation”


----------



## dark0 (Sep 18, 2010)

Lan's father had been constantly bugging him to get to work on summoning his servant and after two days he made his preparations under the threat of a beating if he didn't comply within a day's time. He set up Six computers out in the woods with a well polished mirror with an expensive frame in front of them and a magic circle made up of USB cords plugged into the computers, the power plugs all hooked into one storage machine in front of him powered by his prana and stored prana in a few crystals to reduce the strain on himself. The computers started up and each opened up the same file on the desktop, each different computer had a script with a different language presented; Japanese, English, Chinese, Russian, German, and French.

     He knew not of many of these languages but the reading software would do the work for him powered by his own prana. The circle of USB cords surged with invisible power as the words were lit up with a dark blue cover after each of the words were enunciated. He jokingly added to the halfway intermission between the chant, "Mirror mirror on the wall. Give me the most awesome of them all." The chants started again as the sun bore down hotter than before. The sun pulled focus to the mirror and intensely brightened to which lan looked away. Then suddenly a flash of red lightning struck the mirror and materialized over the fried USB cords.

     Lan looked back to the teen standing there whom suddenly spoke; "I have been informed of the rules of this game... I have my own proposes to hunt down certain servants if they are here, you needn't worry about this, I will be able to sense who is and is not my PERSONAL prey..." After his long-winded explanation there was a steady awkward silence that lan quickly shattered with his upbeat tone. Alright you can do your thing whenever you need too, so you know of THE GAME. What is our first order of business? 

Being totally straight faced, Our first and last objectives are to kill some bitches. 
"Hahaha. Sooo What or who are you?"
I'm sora, the archer.
I'm lan, nice to meet you.

     The two shook hands to begin a prosperous journey filled with death and chaos. Also I'm hungry...


----------



## Gig (Sep 18, 2010)

Assassin watched the city of London from the roof tops she had been patrolling the city now for weeks her master had summoned her rather early for the war since he wanted to strike early his plan had been a simple one, he'd summon forth either a Archer or assassin and use them to murder his rivals before they even had a chance to prepare. 

Up to now though nothing had happened no other master had been found and assassin doubted that another servants had even been summoned yet. 

Looking down below onto to the busy streets she gazed upon everyone who passed by her shape senses taking in everything she could, the world had changed much from what she had known. 

Suddenly something struck her not physically but mentally in an instant she felt another presence similar to her own a strange feeling rushed though her body like some short of sixth sense or homing beacon that showed her another beings location. She had never before experienced such a feeling but somehow she instinctively knew it was what she had been waiting for weeks but the feeling was faint was far away assassin could tell, standing upright assassin turned to face the direction in which she could feel the other presence she would destroy it it was her purpose after all it was why she had been summoned and now it was her chance to fulfill her purpose. 

Shooting off along the roof tops assassin moved at lighting speed her cloak dragging behind as the air blew into it pushing it back, she would arrive at her destination soon assassin  she could feel it the other presence that assassin could feel was getting stronger and stronger.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 18, 2010)

Inside the most secure office of the clock tower a pair talk about subjects related to this holy war without concern for anyone eyes dropping... then again who’s stupid enough to enter the heart of the greatest magical fortress of the world, with countless conceptual barriers.

Breaking the colds atmosphere a voice full of confidence and presence interrupt them "now what we have here, a toy from kaleidoscope and a magus, so tell me Satsuki how does it feels to know your own self on this reality die by this conflict?, and you didn’t intent to let the church in this time?" taunting them the figure stand proudly in front of them...  “Call me Fiamma of the Right”


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 19, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Are you my Master?" The basic question was asked by the newly materialized Servant. It was unlikely for there to be any other conclusion, there were only two of them in the room. "I am Servant Rider."


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 20, 2010)

A man in heavy armor appears right in front of Johnathan as the lights clear out.

_"Are you my Master?"_ Said the middle-aged man. His presence felt unlike anything Johnathan has ever experienced before.

_"Awesome! So can I infer you are a Servant as well? You see, people can't be too cautious nowadays."_ Said Johnathan in high spirits though he harbored some doubts.

Even someone who never heard about the Holy Grail War before can see that there's something off. Somehow the present Grail War feels unusual even by the previous standards. In this war anything could happen and there's no sure way to tell what the outcome would be. By the rules Johnathan must have succeed and indeed summoned a Servant but in the current situation he was unsure. Maybe the being he called just looks like a Servant. Maybe it's just an illusion. Anything can happen.
_
"I am Servant Rider."_ The knight said in a dry tone.

_"Excellent! I am Johnathan Curtis. If you are a Servant, I am certainly your master. You can wonder why I am so sure of this. Here, take a look!"_ He rolled up his right sleeve to reveal a tattoo-like mark.

_"See? This is a Command Seal, the clear proof of my master status. Anyways, Mr. Rider I wonder which hero you are. Can you tell me?" _Johnathan can't hide his excitement anymore. 

Whether he used the right catalyst or not, he managed to summon a Servant. Servants are mysterious beings with the soul of great heroes from the past. For someone who's so obsessed with history like Johnathan there's nothing greater than that. Especially, if he managed to call the correct Servant. That would be the best!


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 21, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> A swirl of prana circled the old building, invisible to the eye.  Slowly funneling into the open roof like a tornado, the stream of prana all flowed towards the symbols carved into the ground. Beside the symbols, a person in a suit stood by, watching. Her left arm was stretched out, holding onto an ancient and frayed book.Glowing words of an ancient language glowed from the yellow pages, piercing the darkness of the room. Slowly, the symbols glowed with a dull color. Then, brightened, banishing the shadows from the small room.
> 
> The Magus opened her mouth and spoke a language that had been dead for centuries. At once, the symbols flared. Just as fast as the symbols glowed, they suddenly ceased, plunging the room back into darkness.
> 
> ...



So at last, she had summoned a Servant. Although that meant she was now in the war, she was a little disappointed though. She had hoped to summon Lancer. There was one Heroic Spirit she had hoped to summon.

As if reading her thoughts, Caster glanced at her and asked "Is somethnig wrong Master?"

"No, I was just surprised you are Caster, that's all" she answered with a half truth.

Caster thought for a moment, then replied "It is probably because of my unique ability, although I would fair better as Saber or Berserker in other circumstances"

"Since you're Caster, is there any magic you can use to aid us?" Bazett asked him. She hoped for a spell that could track otehr masters or at least something that would  prevent them from being surprised.

Caster shook his head.

"Unfortunately, all I can do is enchant my weapon and armor" he responded.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 21, 2010)

Somewhere outside the city-

"Tch.... Such a pain in the ass." Rex was sitting in a chair looking up at the sky, his chair and his preparations would take place outside the city, in a field with few trees. Rex rubbed his messy gray hair and scratched his stubble. "Time to get the show on the road." reaching into a dull gray coat he grabs a pack of cigarettes and a lighter. "vicis ut satus ostendo." Lighting the cigarette he releases a large cloud of smoke. "Guess i should make the circle." He cracked his neck and pulled up his right sleeve, his arm was both hairy and filthy. Small bits of dried mud clung to the ends of each hair, some even stuck together. 

He raised his hand above his head, holding his palm flat to the sky. "Hear me voice of the earth and head my call." with a swift motion he slams his palm into the ground. "Create thy Circle!" The ground begins to sink, forming lines. The lines spread and turn, contorting and going off in all directions. The smoke from his breath lingers in the air as Rex releases another cloud, watching the earth follow his command. The ground creaks and cracks for a while more before the circle of ancient text is finished.

Once finished, the circle begins to glow. The smoke separates into smaller clouds, the smaller clouds begin to shape into text. The ancient letters of long past float above the ground, obeying the will of their master. "Phewww......" A final billow of smoke, it floats downward and fills the cracks of the earth. "Take this as a token of my appreciation, this small bit of my own life's energy."  

The letters and ground grow brighter, releasing an incredible flash of light and smoke into the sky. Rex is blinded only for a moment, when his vision clears a rather large man stands before him. His body is clad in simple armor and cloth, his hair is long and black as is the beard hanging from his chin. "I am of the berserker class. How might i serve thee?" Rex smirks a bit. "We've got a war to win."


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 22, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rider determined the area to be secure, and after doing so, dispelled his armor. This was not a combat situation so there was not a need for him to be outfitted for battle in front of his Master. "I am Rodrigo D?az de Vivar." Rider spoke his name without hesitation. 

Rider relaxed a little when he realized his Master's excitement. It was refreshingly youthful. During the days of El Cid Campeador, men became grim much sooner, and died just as early. It also reminded Rider of the daughters he used to have, the loving family he surrounded himself with. 

"May I ask for your name, Master?" This man did not smell of blood, Rider could make several inferences based on this alone, but he did not. Anything he tried to turn into a judgment now would only cause unnecessary preconceptions.


----------



## Gig (Sep 22, 2010)

Assassin crept into the warehouse unnoticed though an open skylight that was position on the warehouses roof the young Magus who currently resided here had set up little if any defense and assassin knew her pray was inexperienced he was completely unprepared for a preemptive strike.

Clinging to the ceiling of the dark warehouse she swiftly moved away from the skylight darkness was her ally and she could not risk the moonlight betraying her presence, the darkness of the warehouse soon enveloped her concealing her form, it was now impossible for her prey to detect her. 

Taking her time Assassin crept along the roof though she could move faster than did much faster she dared not, she couldn't risk her targets servant detecting her, his guard was currently lowered they felt secure positioning herself above the ignorant master she was almost ready to strike.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 22, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> So at last, she had summoned a Servant. Although that meant she was now in the war, she was a little disappointed though. She had hoped to summon Lancer. There was one Heroic Spirit she had hoped to summon.
> 
> As if reading her thoughts, Caster glanced at her and asked "Is somethnig wrong Master?"
> 
> ...



Bazett tried to not let out a show of disappointment. What good was a Caster that could not cast spells? Furthermore, how could someone like him be summoned as a caster? None of this made sense. It seems the grail war was making a mockery of her, and the war had just begun.

Putting that thought aside, Bazett asked "What is your name?"

Caster waited a second, then said "It would be unwise to speak my name right now. Other may be nearby and have already summoned their servants. They can easily overhear us."

"Fine, tel me later then" Bazett responded.

Her servant was suspicious. Usually Servants would have no problem in telling their name to their master. That bit about someone close by was a lie. She had set up wards to alert her of any intruders. Caster was hiding something.

Out loud, Bazett said "We should head to the sanctum. The supervisors for the war are there. Hide yourself first though. We don't want anyone seeing you."

Without a word, Caster vanished from sight. Bazett unlocked the door and headed out. Slowly, she walked towards the sanctum.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 23, 2010)

_"I am Rodrigo Diaz de Vivar. May I ask your name, Master?"_ Rider said.

Miracles do happen. Johnathan managed to call the Servant he exactly wanted. The national hero of Spain, El Cid. While he would've preferred a more ancient hero, the shortage of time didn't let him to find any good catalysts for either. He accidentally bumped into that piece of helmet which is said to be was once in the legendary hero's possession. With nothing else to rely on Johnathan went through the summoning ritual with that untrustworthy piece. And it worked!

_"Mucho gusto."_ Greets Johnathan the hero in Spanish with slight bow.

Johnathan have swarms of questions aimed at the hero but he decides to hold them off for now. This isn't the proper time to ask them. 
_
"Did I forget to introduce myself? How unlike me...I am Johnathan Curtis, 4th line Magus and your summoner. Also please don't call me master, it feels funny for some reason. Simply Johnathan or Joh would do it. So how does it like to be alive once again?" _Johnathan asked.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 23, 2010)

"A ti tambien." Rider responded familiarly to his Master's greeting. 

"_Also please don't call me master, it feels funny for some reason. Simply Johnathan or Joh would do it._" Rider did not mind, in fact, he was delighted. He did not enjoy being lorded around, during his life, he always felt he could do without a King to rule over him. To know that his Master did not think of himself as a 'ruler' but rather as a 'partner' was certainly comforting to Rider. 

"Yes, Johnathan, as you wish." Rider made a slight bow as he spoke, Johnathan was an ideal Master for this war.

"_So how does it feel like to be alive once again?_" Truthfully it was a bitter feeling for Rider to live again, his family was gone and he was no longer in service to his subordinates. Their fate was still unknown to Rider. He was sure he could find the truth with some examination of this world.

"I can already see many differences in this world. Where are we?" Rider was speaking geographically, the language he spoke was completely foreign, so he couldn't reach a concrete idea.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Sep 23, 2010)

(Al:red; Cheiko:Lime; Nagomu; Orange; Hiyori: Blue)
After going through customs and getting our luggage. We step outside of the airport to get some fresh air. "You alright Nagosan your face is little pale." "Yeah I'll be fine...." but it still feel like my stomach is turning. "You really are weak with airplanes aren't you Nagosan" "Well this is the 3rd time traveling out of Japan." 

I take a deep breath but suddenly I feel light shiver go down my spine. Half way through my breath I stop and look around. "Is something wrong?"  "..... no its nothing but anyway wans't ganna Al pick us up?" "Hmm maybe something urgent came up. But then I think he would have send someone else to pick us ...." Hiyori stops mid sentence. Suddenly someone from behind jumps on me. "Nago-chan!" I almost loose my balance, quickly getting my posture back I see Al and Cheiko (job: maid; affiliation: good fr iend) who is still grabbed onto me. "Cheiko!" 
Al greets us "Its been a while Nagomu-san, Hiyori"  "Your kinda late Al did something happen?" "..... Yes but its something that shouldn't concern you but we might have a change of plans."
I raise my brow for a minute "what happened?"  "I cant go into much detail but I heard a rumor that an Association went active ..... but enough of this. Lets get back to the mansion and get you settled in. Teilo (job: butler; affiliation: good friend) is waiting for us."  
As we were traveling in the limo Cheiko and I sat in the back seat. She was talking away about Japan and telling me about the monuments that we drive by. "......" I'm already having a bad feeling about this trip. Especially with what Al said. "Nago-chan you ok?" "Yeah..." "Dont worry Nago-chan, if anything happned your a Detective so you can do anything" "Sigh.... Ive been hearing that a lot lately" "Hehe well its true! I heard what you did on Island." .....Al's been telling stories to everyone agian. "I was just lucky!" 

"Oh Look at that clock tower!" Chieko points to a Clock Tower. Its pretty far away but I can see still read the time on...... Another shiver goes down my spine bigger then the other ones Ive had. ....... I want to go home.......


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Prologue: 

"How long until I die?"

"I struck your power points in a cross shape. You will die with your emblem," he held up his hand and continued, "In three minutes."

In this reality the battle between the two friends who became bitter enemies took place inside of Big Ben. While the clock tower looked normal from the outside, the inside from top to bottom was freshly decorated in the corpses of all of the dieing man's men. It was bloody fucking carnage with Shin's men more closely resembling discarded meat than human beings. 

Kenshiro walked away from Shin and turned to the chair that his beloved sat in. Only minutes before did he see Shin kill her in order to break his resolve, instead his obsession was replaced by an even greater rage and Shin was ultimately defeated and was now dieing. When he approached Yuria he made a startling discovery, "A doll!?"

"Yes. Out battle... is not yet over..."

"What's the meaning of this!?"

Shin laughed weakly and Kenshiro called out, "Shin!" He stopped when he saw that Shin was crying.

"Dead... Yuria is dead... but there is still a chance to end this battle between us."

Shin explained what happened. Years ago, when their master died, Yuria and Ken were to stay with one another and join the Nanto and Hokuto lines. Shin left Kenshiro with seven scars on his chest in the shape of big dipper, and would have killed him if Yuria didn't agree to leave with him instead of Kenshiro. Soon after Shin set out with a band of mercinaries and carved out a small country for him and Yuria to rule over, but Shin decided it wasn't good enough for Yuria, so he decided to have the whole thing burned down.  Yuria couldn't stand to stand idly by any longer so she killed herself.

"And I cried, for the first time in my life I cried. In the end I could never posses her heart because always in her heart... was you," Shin finished, Shin coughed and made it to his feet. "I came here to London to take part of the Holy Grail War and use it's power to bring Yuria back. The summoning circle has already been prepared, it's hidden under the doll. When I found out you were here I wanted to settle things between us before I used it. Since I'm dieing now, feel free to use it yourself.

"Everything I have now is empty to me, the money, the power, the wealth the only thing I wanted was.... YURIA!" After he screamed her name blood began to rip burst out of several points on Shin's chest in the form of the Southern Cross with enough velocity to rip threw his clothes. 

"Looks like this is the end of me." Shen said and he turned back to Kenshiro, blood began to stream down his nose and out of his mouth like a running faucet. "But I refuse to die by your technique! Kenshiro... Farewell!" Shin used the last of his strength to burst threw the wall of Big Ben's north clock face to fall to his death rather than die by Kenshiro's hand directly. 

Kenshiro called out, "Shin!" but there was nothing to be done.

Kenshiro moved the seat the doll sat on aside and moved the large rug under revealing the summoning array, and began the ritual.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 23, 2010)

After a short time of travel, Bazett arrived. It helped that she was only a block away from the sanctum when she summoned Caster. During the short trip there, Caster remained silent and invisible, not even asking any questions. Instead, he simply observed the surrounding area. Knowing her Servant's personality now, Bazett didn't bother asking him anything. Short of using a command spell, she wasn't going to get any straight answers.

Arriving at the sanctum, Bazett looked around. The war was starting soon. Other masters might be headed this way. It would be better to finish the meeting and hide somewhere to observe. Seeing no one here yet, Bazett opened the door and walked in.

The two supervisors were already waiting. A man and a woman. The man was built like a mountain. It looked as if he could take a truck running at him and still not move from the spot. His short hair casted shadows over his eyes. His face was still, showing no emotions. A long coat covered most of him.

The woman was almost the exact opposite. Long brown hair flowed down to her waist.Dressed in a school uniform, there was a hint of red in her brown eyes.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 23, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Inside the most secure office of the clock tower a pair talk about subjects related to this holy war without concern for anyone eyes dropping... then again who?s stupid enough to enter the heart of the greatest magical fortress of the world, with countless conceptual barriers.
> 
> Breaking the colds atmosphere a voice full of confidence and presence interrupt them "now what we have here, a toy from kaleidoscope and a magus, so tell me Satsuki how does it feels to know your own self on this reality die by this conflict?, and you didn?t intent to let the church in this time?" taunting them the figure stand proudly in front of them...  ?Call me Fiamma of the Right?



Satsuki barely glanced back at her.

"I couldn't care less what the version of me did here." she answered with a bored tone. "I am not some weak thing that fell victim to a simple vampire's curse. Else I wouldn't have claimed the position I hold now."

Satsuki quickly turned and gave her a glare, a vicious smile forming on her face.

"Maybe I'll get a chance to show you how strong I am. Some masters do break the rules. I just mirth get a chance to flex some of my powers"

As she finished speaking, the door to the sanctum opened. A woman in a dark suit walked in.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 24, 2010)

_"I can already see many differences in this world. Where are we?"_ asked Rider.

It stroke Johnathan as a surprise. From various sources Johnathan knows that the Servants automatically get all the knowledge needed for their role at the Grail war. It includes the language, rules of the War and even basic knowledge of the present world. Did Johnathan mess up the summoning? Impossible! For someone as skilled as Johnathan committing even a single error is unacceptable.

_(Maybe my connection with Rider is a bit unstable. well, or my Rider is a bit special. I guess it's no use worrying about that.) _Thought to himself. He sure hopes it doesn't have any other bad consequences.

_"In London, on the British Island. About thousand years in the future. You are going to find out the rest sooner or later anyways.You are of the Rider class, right? Can you show me your Noble Phantasm?" _Said Johnathan. For any Servant from Rider class the most important Noble Phantasm is their ride, of course. While Johnathan had a vague idea, he still had to confirm whatever strength his Servant has.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 25, 2010)

Rex-

After finishing his summoning of Berserker and making the introductions, Rex tosses a bag to his servant. "Put these on, it'll help you blend in." A quick clothing change later and the two head off into the town. "Where are we going first?" Berserker asked. "I suppose we'll head to the tower." He nodded and looked at a map. "Though, I wonder, is it Big Ben? Has to be right?" He rubbed the back of his head. "Well, let's go there anyway!"


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 25, 2010)

Later, Kenshiro was walking away from the clock tower, a jacket covering the seven scars on his chest. His thoughts were back on a few moments before where he destroyed the summoning circle himself before leaving. The dead should remain dead, Yuria wouldn't want to be brought back to life if the cost could potentially be an entire city.

The participants of the Holy Grail wars were dabbling in forces greater than they are, with the fate a city in the balance. He needed to stop all hell from breaking loose. Adding another servant to the battle would only make things worse.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 26, 2010)

_"In London, on the British Island. About thousand years in the future. You are going to find out the rest sooner or later anyways."_

"The English then." Rider responded, putting some thought into the matter. His knowledge of the land of Britain was limited to what he had read of their many battles. Still, his Master had a point 

_"Can you show me your Noble Phantasm?"_ Rider paused for a moment when he heard this question. He wasn't sure if his Master meant for it to come out so foolishly or not, but Rider would still try his best to reply in turn. 

"I do not mean to sound disrespectful, but releasing my Noble Phantasms is not the proper course of action in this case. I can assure you they are all powerful weapons that will guarantee my victory against any foe, but to release them outside of a life or death battle, would be a great waste of prana." 

Rider had hoped that his Master would be satisfied with his answer, but if he was not, Rider would demonstrate his Noble Phantasms, albeit reluctantly.


----------



## Serp (Sep 26, 2010)

Saber-
"So Saber I believe we need to register, I will have you follow me in spirit form."
Saber grumbled.
"What was that?!" Faust snapped. Normally he wasnt this testy but normally he was with friends and not disobedient servants.

"I said I will not take orders so lightly from you, you filthy Italian!" Saber shouted.

Faust looked alarmed. "So you could tell from my voice. Good good." And then his eyes narrowed. "But let me tell you this! I may be Italian, but I am descended from germany and speak to me like that again and I promise to make you hurt. I assume you have had your bones broken, but imagine them growing too big for your body."

Saber looked over at Faust, about to grab his sword. "But my command seals will prevent you from ever doing anything to stop me." 

And with that Saber went limp.

----
Lancer-
"Very good and strong, I mean you are no Achilles but you will do nicely."

It was then that Lukas felt it.
"Ah someone has died on a highly spiritaul part of London and it was no normal death, murder unto force, I feel it in auras. Big Ben." 

Tepes turned to Lancer. "We should register, but big ben is only10 minutes up the road and you can show me what you have incase we run into problems."

Lancer nodded. "Yes master."

"Just call me Tepes, and Lancer is so informal what should I call you."

"Call me Huntress."


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 27, 2010)

_"I do not mean to sound disrespectful, but releasing my Noble Phantasms  is not the proper course of action in this case. I can assure you they  are all powerful weapons that will guarantee my victory against any foe,  but to release them outside of a life or death battle, would be a great  waste of prana."_ Rider said in objection.

_"You misunderstand me, Rider. Well, I should have been more direct. I have always wanted to see your horse, Babeica. Her appearance was always a mystery to me. The documents depicting Babeica were rather confusing to say. I don't want you to use your Noble Phantasm but materializing her wouldn't be a problem, isn't it?"_  Johnathan did not give up. He wanted to be sure of his Servant's capabilities. Depending on what kind of sight would welcome him, he might need to reconsider his plans.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Sep 27, 2010)

As I look at the Clock Tower I grip tightly on charm. 
?Nago-chan what?s that you holding in your hand?? 
I return to reality. ?Oh this? Loosing my grip, I show it to Cheiko. ?It?s a handmade charm that I got from my big sister.? 
?Oh right! You did have a sister. It sure is nice of her to make you a charm.? 
?Yeah I guess your right even though she?s always beating me up.? Since Ive been little my sis always fooled around with me, but at the same time she also protected me..... But most of the time she just beat me up?? sigh..
Chieko Smiles "Its good that you have a nice sister."
Soon after seeing the Clock Tower. I arrive at Al?s Mansion.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 29, 2010)

As he walked away from the tower, Kenshiro attempted to keep a low profile, a feat not easily accomplished by an Asian man of his size and stature. Kenshiro was a big man, he stood over six feet tall and very few me who weren't professional body builders were nearly as muscular as he was. He looked almost as though he were Bruce Lee and Jesus rolled up into the same person.

While by appearence sake he stood out quite a bit, he knew there was very good chance that some of those who would participating the holy grail war would be able to detect him by his overwhelming Touki which felt like a particularly powerful aura. He did however have a means to mask his Touki, which were necessary for his training. Hokuto shen kin was a technique created for assassination after all. It would be difficult to detect much about him out of the ordinary other than his appearence.

Although Shin killed himself, the way he chose to do so would quickly lead the authorities to the Clock Tower and he definitely wanted to be no where near the tower when they arrived.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 29, 2010)

There was no point in arguing here. The request was nothing major, summoning his steed was no different than summoning a weapon. It took only a little of his considerable od to be used as a catalyst.  With a small bit of focus and effort, he brought his steed from it's resting place to the real world. 

"My steed." It was hardly impressive though. The creature looked weak, and it's white coat was dirtied, like the black spots in a layer of snow. The horse walked to Rider's side, it's hooves clopped against the ground. "She may not seem strong, but her loyalty surpasses that of any other."


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 30, 2010)

_"Ah, interesting. You are probably unaware of it but as of today quite a large number of stories exist to tell your great deeds. And by that nature the historical texts, the poems and other sources all describe a different story. Just take Babeica for example. In one poem she's an incredible and beautiful steed while in another remarkably different." _Johnathan explains shortly. 

_"As I thought, the Cantar de Mio Cid is the most accurate source of all. Too bad I couldn't find the original copy. Well, despite what the sources tell, I think Babeica a nice steed." _Said Johnathan. He has a slight riding experience himself thus he developed an eye for horses. He walks closer to touch Babeica.

_"Impressive, even though she's made out of prana and gained form through the Grail she feels as the original."_ Johnathan quickly understood how incredible the Grail really is. The Association could unite its power, link their brains and still would fail to replicate such mystery.
_
"Well, I just wanted to be sure. You can call him back, Rider. It's a pain to acknowledge but I feel very tired all of sudden. The summoning took more energy than I am originally intended to, not to mention the two days of constant rush for the preparations. I need some sleep. Yaaawn!"_ Said Johnathan and pulled out a sleeping bag from one of the boxes.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 30, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> After a short time of travel, Bazett arrived. It helped that she was only a block away from the sanctum when she summoned Caster. During the short trip there, Caster remained silent and invisible, not even asking any questions. Instead, he simply observed the surrounding area. Knowing her Servant's personality now, Bazett didn't bother asking him anything. Short of using a command spell, she wasn't going to get any straight answers.
> 
> Arriving at the sanctum, Bazett looked around. The war was starting soon. Other masters might be headed this way. It would be better to finish the meeting and hide somewhere to observe. Seeing no one here yet, Bazett opened the door and walked in.
> 
> ...



You're the first pair here" the woman said.

For a moment, Bazett was surprised. Could she see Caster? She quickly abandoned that idea. The woman probably knew Caster was in spirit form. After all, it would be the height of stupidity to walk around unprotected.

"I am Bazett, my servant is Caster" Bazett said to the two.

The woman let out a laugh, then turned to look at the confused Bazett.

"You're so quick to give out your identity. How do you know who I am? I haven't introduced myself yet" she said, a grin still on her face.

Bazett mentally kicked herself. The woman was right. She could easily be another master.

"You have nothing to worry about this time" the woman told her. "You're lucky I am indeed one of the supervisors. I am Yumizuka Satsuki. The silent guy here is Araya Souren, the other supervisor. The woman over there is a slave of the church so you can ignore her."


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 30, 2010)

"Yeah I am the supervisor of the Church" the man start walking close to them "don’t mind the egocentric meddler from another universe, the kaleidospe is really tasteless to bring a old master here I wonder what would Lady Lorelai the real mage marshal would think of such a patetic puppet been here, I mean she did miss to hunt yourself last time!" taking his time and pointing to Araya "and then the association bring as supervisor a mage so focused on get to the root that he is willing to put the world at risk once, I dunno maybe the path would open this time for the akasha" given a heavy sign "useless trinkets for a desperate age for you magi, anyways welcome master of Caster, here you can take refuge in case you want to give up, or lose caster"

(Making a gesture with the hand as in boredom the man let himself on a fancy chair, hidden himself on the shadows)


----------



## onepiecekenny (Oct 1, 2010)

After unloading bags from the car. Nagomu looks up at the mansion, then Hiyori says,"Wow, this is also magnificent as the others." The is different style from the surrounding building but does not look conspicuous. We enter the mansion and meet Teilo. 
"Nagomu-san, Hiyori-san welcome." "Ah Teilo long time." After making small talk he takes Hiyori and I up to our rooms. After entering my room, Teilo shows where Hiyoris room is. I put down my luggage and lay face down on the bed. "Ha.... I'm tired......" After 5 mins, I get up from the bed and look out the window. Everything looks different because its not Japan,but the Clock tower in the distance stands out for me. "...... I wonder what that place it." 
Then I hear knock on my door. " You there Nago-san." "yeah come in Hiyori." I reply. 
He comes in with 2 long sticks in his hand.... wait no thats his Katana. I stared at the sword for moment. "......Whats wrong Hiyori why did you bring that?" 
"Well You did told me to get prepared so I brought this." 
"Yeah but you did not have to bring that isn't it very important to you. I was just panicking at that time. I mean its not like anythings going to happen."
"Yes but I promised to protect you so I want you to hold onto on of them."
When I first met Hiyori, he did make a promise to protect me, he's already has saved me few times.  "Your still keeping that promise?"
"Yes of course I never break promises."
"Yeah but I can't use a Katana. Also I cant carry that thing around the city or the house." 
"I taught you how to use it Nagomu. Also if you put it in this pouch you wont stand out." Hiyori takes out a silk cover pouch to put the sword in and carry it like a fishing pole. He has also taught me how to use Katana but most of the time I ended up getting beat up by him and passing out. 
"Sigh...... Looks like I cant change your mind so I'll take one." Hiyori smiles at me and hands me the sword.....
:EDIT:


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Kenshiro entered the sanctum. As he entered the he recognized his circumstances and spoke aloud, "So, this is where the mediators gathered..."

"I am the successor of Hokuto Shinken. I only say this out loud because my deeds will soon become known to you anyways and when they are those of you who know what Hokuto Shinken will know what I have done once word reaches you. Since the holy grail wars have begun, the practitioners of Hokuto Shinken chose not to get involved. After Fuyuki City, I can no longer allow that to be the case."


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 6, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Kenshiro entered the sanctum. As he entered the he recognized his circumstances and spoke aloud, "So, this is where the mediators gathered..."
> 
> "I am the successor of Hokuto Shinken. I only say this out loud because my deeds will soon become known to you anyways and when they are those of you who know what Hokuto Shinken will know what I have done once word reaches you. Since the holy grail wars have begun, the practitioners of Hokuto Shinken chose not to get involved. After Fuyuki City, I can no longer allow that to be the case."



The three magi turned to face the man. Araya Souren merely stood and watched. Satsuki showed an evil grin. Bazett readied a fighting pose. But before any of them could react, another being materialized. The armored figure of Caster appeared in front of Bazett, sword and shield ready. Now, a servant stood between Kenshiro and the magi.

"Enemy of my Master, I shall not allow you to pass this point" Caster said, his voice coming out menacing from inside his helmet.

As Caster spoke, runes and symbols appeared along his sword. Prana filled the weapon, causing it to emit a bright glow.

"If you advance, I shall take your head"


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Kenshiro pulled out a Penny from his pocket. He pinched the penny between two of his fingers and flicked at speeds that were comparable to a bullet. The precisely aimed penny streaked towards the servant aimed behind the tiny slit in his visor, to the bridge of the nose that lied behind it. Against an ordinary human being the attack would strike a power point that would cause the victim's head to violently explode after 3 seconds after bouncing off seemingly harmless.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 7, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Kenshiro pulled out a Penny from his pocket. He pinched the penny between two of his fingers and flicked at speeds that were comparable to a bullet. The precisely aimed penny streaked towards the servant aimed behind the tiny slit in his visor, to the bridge of the nose that lied behind it. Against an ordinary human being the attack would strike a power point that would cause the victim's head to violently explode after 3 seconds after bouncing off seemingly harmless.



Caster saw the penny coming. If he were any other servant he would have ignored it. But as Caster, he felt a bit of prana charged into that coin. Casually, he raised his shield and batted the coin away.

"I will consider that an attack, even it was a poor one. Prepare yourself for death."

Slowly, Caster walked towards the man, sword and shield in ready position.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 7, 2010)

Killing the Servant was not his objective, but never the less the Servant needed to be dealt with. With super human agility he back flip summer saluted to the wall behind him and planted his feet on the wall above the entrance. He reached back with his elbow and struck the wall sending a hidden vibration threw wall and into the ceiling supports which will cause the ceiling to collapse in 5 seconds.

"Servants should concentrate on protecting their masters..."

The ceiling shattered like glass above Bazette, sending dangerous debris rain down above her. The debris would be life threatening for an ordinary human, but probably not for a servant that had strong magical armor. He knew the servant's only recourse would be to protect his master.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 7, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Killing the Servant was not his objective, but never the less the Servant needed to be dealt with. With super human agility he back flip summer saluted to the wall behind him and planted his feet on the wall above the entrance. He reached back with his elbow and struck the wall sending a hidden vibration threw wall and into the ceiling supports which will cause the ceiling to collapse in 5 seconds.
> 
> "Servants should concentrate on protecting their masters..."
> 
> The ceiling shattered like glass above Bazette, sending dangerous debris rain down above her. The debris would be life threatening for an ordinary human, but probably not for a servant that had strong magical armor. He knew the servant's only recourse would be to protect his master.



The roof began to collapse. But before they chunks of stone could fall more than a meter, they stopped.

"Taiten"

The words came from the silent Araya Souren. He had not moved, nor had he casts any spell. He had simple spoke those words. Immediately, the ceiling stopped falling. The broken stone piece floated back up and neatly to their original spot. In less than a second, the ceiling had reformed.

"You that stupid? Trying to destroy a building created by a Lord Magus?" Satsuki said while chuckling.


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2010)

The building stood still,

others didn't know what to do since the man seemed more powerful then anyone could imagine.

hold on, ill edit more in a bit, I just wanted this post.


----------



## Gig (Oct 7, 2010)

Everyone's eyes where fixed on Kenshiro the intruder had barged in only a second ago and had attacked one of them, when his assault had been thwarted by the servant Caster he had tried to turn the sanctum into a tomb and bury them all. No one knew the assailants motives he was not master this was obvious for one he lacked any kind of servant and had attacked alone. 

Suddenly the room changed in a single blink of the eye long deep grass filled the room it was like a dense forest or jungle, the grass was so long the tallest of the servants and masters heads could only just be seen while the shorter servants and masters had been completely engulfed by the fields of long grass. 

The room in the sanctum was no more it had been completely altered the former ceiling had been replaced by the nights sky, stars glittered and the moon ominously hovered in the sky, the less experienced magus looked around in shock confused at what had happened was it an illusion ? Or something else entirely ?


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 7, 2010)

"So someone's strong enough to use that here. I'm surprised "Satsuki said, her eyes barely reaching above the grass.

"Is this Caster's power? I had no idea he had a reality marble" Araya Souren said. He was the only one with his shoulders above the grass.

Bazett stood her ground, getting into a defensive stance. Silently, she readied a spell in case anything came at her.

Caster stood still for a second, then hacked away at the grass near him. He stopped after cutting away the grass nearby, and saw that the grass stretched on endlessly.


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2010)

the more the grass grew,

the more Caster began to temble

"This is bad" he thought.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 7, 2010)

Using the wall as his initial platform, Kenshiro vaulted accross the room and used the now-levitating collapsed ceiling as a second platform. As he jumped off the self-repairing ceiling, Kenshiro pulled out a pocket full of change and scattered them in the air in front of him.

"ATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATAT- WATA!"

Kenshiro's arms moved forward so fast the he appeared to have dozens of arms of at the same time. Each movement of his fingers turned each of the coins into a precisely aimed missile, each falling off the intended victim with only the slightest inkling of pain, each coin directed not only at precise points on the target as they were, but were they were going to move during the attack. The real target, Araya Souren.

The confusion caused by the apparent Reality Marble would only add to the effectiveness of the attack to catch the target even more off guard.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 7, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Using the wall as his initial platform, Kenshiro vaulted accross the room and used the now-levitating collapsed ceiling as a second platform. As he jumped off the self-repairing ceiling, Kenshiro pulled out a pocket full of change and scattered them in the air in front of him.
> 
> "ATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATAT- WATA!"
> 
> ...




There was one thing Araya Souren could do in this situation. He was caught in a Reality marble and has lost track of everyone that had been in the room.

"Fugu, kongou, dakatsu"

Three barriers appeared around him. The barriers glowed on the ground, but were hidden by the tall grass. The barriers would not only allow Araya Souren to protect himself, they allowed him to regain control of his territory. They may be in a Reality Marble, but the building was still his. With the barriers, he can slowly regain control.

Just as the three barriers flashed into existence, numerous objects impacted against the first barrier.


----------



## Gig (Oct 7, 2010)

Assassin darted threw the long grass like lighting, here she did not need to worry about being detected here it was her home field, her habitat, darting around she crept next to each of her victims, they where like flies in a Spider's web they where completely at her mercy even if they didn't know it. 

It may have been possible for her to be detected anywhere else though it was improbable, here though she it was completely impossible to detect Assassin here in her reality marble she was one with the entire world, only if it was her desire to be seen would she be seen, only if she wished to be found would she be found here she made the rules and her abilities where at there pinnacle. 



> Kenshiro's arms moved forward so fast the he appeared to have dozens of arms of at the same time. Each movement of his fingers turned each of the coins into a precisely aimed missile, each falling off the intended victim with only the slightest inkling of pain, each coin directed not only at precise points on the target as they were, but were they were going to move during the attack. The real target, Araya Souren.


Assassin moved into action she refused to allow those trapped in her web to be harmed by another, like a Lion defending her kill she shot into action her speed was incredible none could match her, few if any could even track her here while normally she was incapable of her full potential here her speed was at its maximum no longer did she have to worry about giving away her position for due to moving to fast here the grass concealed her better than any darkness, it lasted only a second Assassin leaped forth from the safety of her forest of grass like a and in what seemed like an instant countered the majority of Kenshiro's attack, she didn't stop all the projectiles not by a longshot not even she was that fast, but she had stopped enough to ensure the temporary safety of her captives, rier. 

Now she would punish he who dared to steal her prey diving back into the grass she, moved like lighting towards where Kenshiro landed and began to circle him, her keen senses waited for an opening and when it came she would striked, Assassin never striked unless there was no hope of survival for those she attacked it was her nature as a hunter she attacked her prey not to have fun but to kill outright and now she would.

Striking from below she dug her claws into the back of Kenshiro's knees crippling him instantly viciously she dragged him to the floor forcefully and began her cruel ritual leaping onto his body she pressed her full weight onto Kenshiro's body using the blade like claw located on her foot to cleave into the poor mans back breaking threw the bone that protected his vitals and puncturing threw his right lung, it was not over though, and Kenshiro's torture had only just begun, for several seconds all that could be heard where screams of terror as Kenshiro was ripped apart by the savage Assassin he would not go to waste she would feed upon his flesh and prana nothing would go to waste and it now served a greater purpose.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 7, 2010)

Kenshiro's physical abilities where beyond those of any mere man. While most, including his brother Jagi would not have been able to visually notice that the coins were being intercepted by an invisible being, this could only mean that a second assassin was operating in the area. Most likely it was none other than Servant Assassin. Since servant assassin was able to move that quickly it could only be because the reality marble was caused by said assassin, and also it meant that the assassin intended for him to be the next target.

When he came in for his descent, Kenshiro called out. "UWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!"

Every muscle in his body expanded, so much so that it ripped the leather jacket he was wearing to shreds leaving him bare chested. To those who could detect such things it would seem as if prana was radiating from every pore in his body.

Kenshiro took a gamble. Kenshiro himself was a master assassin. Knowing that his foe was also an assassin, he intentionally created the opening for his hunter to attack, hoping that his foe would not miss the false opportunity that he had given. The backs of Kenshiro's legs where as strong as solid steel when claws touched the backs of his legs. While the sliced threw the fabric of his pants and his skin, they stopped as soon as they touched the muscle and cartilage on the inside of him.

Kenshiro's movements were at all times precise, as well as his reflexes and his sensitivity. As soon as he felt the slightest blade tug on his pants he backflipped with a nearly inprecevable speed. In a quarter of a second he completed 3/4s of the flip and was already facing down on the location of his opponent.

"ATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATAT - WATA!!!!"

A flurry of hundreds of repeated hundreds of kick struck the back assassin all within a second of each other. The kicks came so fast there seemed to be a wall of legs descending down. The reality was he was simply striking so fast and so precisely that his one leg seemed like dozens. With the fall of only one kick he knew the exact dimension and position of his victim, with the second kick placed thousandth of a second later paralyzed Assassin and prevented any further movement. The remaining blows sealed Assassin's fate.

He looked in the direction of where Assassin's body would lay and said, "Hokuto Shinken is an art of assassination that has an 1800 year history. It knows no equal on this earth. No one can hope to match it, least of all an animal. A typical assassin would move in quickly to finish off their target when they are already paralyzed. The only reason why I chose to speak to you now instead of simply killing you, Servant Assassin, is because... You're already dead."

The chain reaction caused by the flurry of blows cause muscles in assassin's neck to contract violently causing Assassin's neck to break as it pulled backwards with more force that Assassin would have believed their neck capable of producing. The last image Assassin would see before it died would be the upside down image of Kenshiro standing behind assassin unharmed.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Oct 8, 2010)

After Hiyori left the room Nagomu sits down on his bed and lays the Katana case by his side. "sigh...." He looks out the window and stare at the distant clock tower. "....!" He though he saw something strange happening at the tower so he rubs its eyes. "... I guess its my imagination."


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 8, 2010)

Appearing at the side of Araya and Satsuki even bypassing the barriers and without any flow of prana or magic circuits the skinny boy on a attire that well belong to the 80 appears "So mediators of the proud clock tower do you plan to stay this place more, make more a joke of this your holy war? Or do you need a hand?"

As watching a boring film the figure let out a boring gesture.


----------



## Gig (Oct 8, 2010)

Assassin got back to her feet being attacked had been unexpected to say the least, luckily for her the prey's attack had been completely useless, the attack that had been called “Hokuto Shinken” by its user caused damage by striking hidden pressure points located in the human body, the technique though had 1 major flaw if the target lacked or had said pressure points where located in a different location than the norm the attack would do minimum if any damage.  

Assassin's body tensed as she leaned forward just out of Kenshiro's attack range and stared down at her prey her reptilian eyes transfixed into Kenshiro's own and he froze Assassin's gaze had a mystic effect  as a predator her prey could feel the terror that her presence installed upon them it was not magic it was natural, it was now impossible for Kenshiro to look anywhere else he was locked in place, his instincts overruled logic his instincts told him to constantly stare at Assassin so he could fend her off if she dared to attack again she wouldn't well at least not that Assassin. 

From behind the Assassin struck, leaping onto Kenshiro's back she digging all her Claws into him as her weight pushed him to the floor, the first Assassin watched and monitored her pack mate and there prey, he had been taken completely by surprise the grass had concealed Assassin's sister no one in the room had realized that there was not  a Assassin and it would remain that way, with Kenshiro's death the secret would remain hidden and his death was assured, opening her might jaws  the second of the 2 Assassin chopped down upon Kenshiro's exposed head, with a sudden jerk Kenshiro's neck was snapped killing him instantly.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 8, 2010)

When the first assassin didn't die, Kenshiro realized that he would have to change techniques. Assassin was an animal. Hokuto Shinken would not work as it ordinarily would, but there was a technique he knew of that would still work. He needed to wait until the next attack to get his opportunity to strike.

With his current stance, muscle hardness, and overall durability, Kenshiro could withstand Nanto Seiten attacks that could cleave very large people whole. When Assassin's claws dug into his back, the cuts made into his back where very shallow. Blood flowed from his wounds, and brought on intense pain, but he stood strong and did not fall despite the weight thrust upon him.

In an instant Kenshiro realized that Assassin was a pack hunter. He reached behind him before the bite could come down on his head and grabbed the attacker by the underside of the jaw preventing it from being able to bring the bite down on his head. He also reached behind the back of the head of the raptor and bent forward at the waist to create the momentum needed to fling the aggressor off his back and onto it's own back on the ground.

Once on the ground Kenshiro used a technique that had been gifted to him during his fight earlier with Shin. He saw Shin display the technique against him multiple times during their fight, and that was all he needed to see to replicate it himself. 

"Nanto Senshu Ryūgeki!"

Kenshiro's arms once again appeared as if they had multiplied. This time instead of like fist his hands where like spears. This technique would slash a man to ribbons, even a near miss would prove fatal to an ordinary human. At this range with the target on it's back it would stand no chance to dodge.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 8, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Appearing at the side of Araya and Satsuki even bypassing the barriers and without any flow of prana or magic circuits the skinny boy on a attire that well belong to the 80 appears "So mediators of the proud clock tower do you plan to stay this place more, make more a joke of this your holy war? Or do you need a hand?"
> 
> As watching a boring film the figure let out a boring gesture.



"The show is...interesting. I want to see how this turns out." Sastsuki answered without looking at him.

But as the intruder prepared a second technique, Satsuki had had enough.

"time to end this I think."

Slowly, she walked forward, her magic circuits firing up. This ability had never been used inside a Reality Marble before, but she didn't care. The intruder was trying to kill a servant. Only masters and servants were allowed to kill each other. 

Stopping a few meters from them, Satsuki suddenly released all her stored up prana, sending out a massive shockwave that would send everyone to the ground, both magi and servants.



Caster stood in front of Bazett, his shield raised in an attempt to block some of the blast. But even that did not help. Both of them were sent flying. A second before they fell, Caster faded into spirit form. He did not want to risk crushing his master by mistake.


----------



## Gig (Oct 8, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> When the first assassin didn't die, Kenshiro realized that he would have to change techniques. Assassin was an animal. Hokuto Shinken would not work as it ordinarily would, but there was a technique he knew of that would still work. He needed to wait until the next attack to get his opportunity to strike.
> 
> With his current stance, muscle hardness, and overall durability, Kenshiro could withstand Nanto Seiten attacks that could cleave very large people whole. When Assassin's claws dug into his back, the cuts made into his back where very shallow. Blood flowed from his wounds, and brought on intense pain, but he stood strong and did not fall despite the weight thrust upon him.
> 
> ...



Kenshiro awoke from his dream, his mind had sent false images of the events to ease the horrible pain that that shot threw him a second ago, the pain was now gone though it was replaced by a feeling of absence trying to move he was incapable of doing so. 

He couldn't feel his body it was as if it wasn't there, image of what truly happened then shot threw his mind his neck had been snapped he was as good as dead but he wasn't had the beast spared him, using his eyes he looked around to the best of his ability it was now the only part of his body that he could still control.

The Long Grass was no more in its place the room of the sanctum had been restored, 
___________________________ 

The twin Assassin growled just moments ago a powerful shock wave had struck them not only knocking them aback but also shattering there control over there reality marble and causing its effects to cease, now they stood in the open transfixed upon them where the preying eyes of the sanctums occupants,


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 8, 2010)

Gig said:


> The twin Assassin growled just moments ago a powerful shock wave had struck them not only knocking them aback but also shattering there control over there reality marble and causing its effects to cease, now they stood in the open transfixed upon them where the preying eyes of the sanctums occupants,



Before either Assassin or Caster could attack, Satsuki stepped in between them.

"The war begins tomorrow, not today. And this is called the sanctum for a reason. Assassin, go back to your master. Caster and Bazett, go back to where you're staying. I will not have the war begin here"


----------



## Gig (Oct 8, 2010)

The Assassins growled at Satsuki while they backed away from her cautiously, though they incapable communicating verbally with any but there own they could understand her perfectly Satsuki's tone alone was clear enough it was no request, the tone its self said it all, it was a command, a command which the pair dared not ignore, turning around while keeping there eyes on Satsuki the pair retreated threw the entrance to the sanctum running as fast as they could before vanishing into the darkness of the night.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 8, 2010)

Bazett watched as the Assassins retreated. Was it possible the master had summoned 2 assassins? OR could the assassin somehow create clones of itself?

"Caster, we're going" Bazett said to the invisible servant.

The two walked back to their hideout, making sure no one was following them while walking back.




The night ends as the sun rises, signalling the start of the war.



*DAY 2*


----------



## onepiecekenny (Oct 8, 2010)

(Still day 1)
"........" Nagomu opens his eyes and gets up from the bed. He rubs his eyes. ,  "Hmmmm. Looks like I fell asleep." Hiyori hands bumps against the sword, he forgot he had it and picks it up and stares at it. "....." Then he takes out his charm and hold it on his other hand. "Well I really hope nothing happens." As he stares at both of the items they seam to glow in his hand. Nagomu shakes his head. "I must be still tired.."  

Theres a knock on the door. "Yes?", Al opens the door, "How do you like the room Nagomu-san." 
"Its just fine." Nagomu replies.
Al notices the Sword and the charm in the hand. "Oh Did you bring that?" 
Nagomu forgot out the items for second and panic's "Oh haha! yeah Hyori brought the sword and this is just charm I got from my sister." 
"Don't worry Nagomu-san I can assure you that nothing will happen in the mansion this time, but I would of like to see your detective skills in work again."
Nagomu yelps "I was just lucky that 3 times." 
Al face goes serious and whispers to himself "I wanted to have a pleasant vacation with everyone but theres a problem...." 
Nagomu asks "what?"
Al tries "oh its nothing. But anyway you must be hungry we have dinner ready." Trying to slide away from the conversation Al draggs Nagomu to the dining room. 
Night came without any problem.
:day 2:


----------



## onepiecekenny (Oct 11, 2010)

Nagomu opens his eyes. He starts rubbing his eyes as he look at his wrist watch. 8:00AM. Nagomu gets up and slowly gets ready for the day. He heads for the dining room to see if Hiyori's up. When he arrives, theres only Chieko putting away dishes from the table. 
"Good morning Nago-chan"
 "Good morning did Hiyori and Al already eat?" 
 "Yeah Hiyori and Al woke up early and already ate breakfast. They also left the mansion for some urgent business so they told me to take you around town for today." 
"Wait what? Why?" 
"They have not told me anything but they should be back by afternoon." 
 Nagomu paused for a moment without getting any other information about Al and Hiyori. Nagomu finishes eating breakfast and decides to go sight seeing with Cheiko.


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2010)

Gig said:


> Kenshiro awoke from his dream, his mind had sent false images of the events to ease the horrible pain that that shot threw him a second ago, the pain was now gone though it was replaced by a feeling of absence trying to move he was incapable of doing so.
> 
> He couldn't feel his body it was as if it wasn't there, image of what truly happened then shot threw his mind his neck had been snapped he was as good as dead but he wasn't had the beast spared him, using his eyes he looked around to the best of his ability it was now the only part of his body that he could still control.
> 
> The Long Grass was no more in its place the room of the sanctum had been restored.



Tepes and Huntress had been watching for quite a while now, and they felt now was the perfect time to move. Assassin was an animal, and by why of naming Huntress was a huntress. Huntress jumped in between Assassin and Kenshiro. 

"Servant Assassin, I mean no threat, but my master would like this one alive for now." So far as huntress had been watching everything, Assassin was the only one she had respect and fear for so far so it was in her best interest to get that over and done with first.

Huntress bend over to pick up Kenshiro, not caring about how much pain he was in. And in a blurr she was gone to meet Tepes at their base. 


Day 2

Kenshiro lay upon Tepes work table, a heavy heavy sedative placed into him as Tepes worked. As a necromancer Tepes could control the dead but as a doctor  he could preserve the living. 

Huntress watched as Tepes worked, a mixture of magecraft and pure science to fix kenshiro, but she still thought, 'Why?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 12, 2010)

Kenshiro woke up from his sedation on the table. However, he made no attempt to move. He stayed almost perfectly still and kept his eyes closed while he attempted to assess the situation. For whatever reason he was alive, and that could only be because the doctor wanted him that way. For what purpose though? 

Kenshiro's senses where heavily dulled by the sedative. It would take several minutes before he regained enough control of his body to overcome the Sedative. He could lightly feel the tugging of flesh, so his knowledge of anatomy he tried to ascertain exactly what was being done to him without alerting anyone to his conscious condition.


----------



## Serp (Oct 12, 2010)

Tepes looked down. "I know what you are trying to do. I am a Meister of life and death, your foolish game to remain still is good to normal eyes but to one who sees the flow of life, it is but childsplay."

Huntress pointed her spear tip towards Kenshiro, Tepes walked back. "You might be feeling abit groggy yes, but that should wear off soon. I fixed your neck and all other major wounds." Tepes said yawning.

He wasn't actually sure if Kenshiro was awake but either way these words would sink in, and he had finished his task so he should wake any moment now.

"I don't think it worked." Huntress said to Tepes.

"Think again." Tepes raised his hand towards Kenshiro's body and sent a jolt of pain running through his spine. "This is bound to gain some reaction."


----------



## onepiecekenny (Oct 12, 2010)

Nagomu looks around the street for Cheiko. "I cant believe she told me to stick with her and she's the one who disappears on me." Nagomu takes his cellphone out but of course theres not connection. "..... I guess I’ll look for her." He starts walking around searching any sign of Cheiko then stops in front of an old mansion.
"... where did she walk off to? I guess I’ll go back and look for her where I last saw her." As Nagomu turns around there was a angry looking dog staring at him. It starts barks at Nagomu. "Calm down… it’s just a dog….. Nothing to worry about."  
A police is running towards the dog and yells "Come here boy!" 
The dog ignores the police and dashes towards Nagomu. Nagomu turns around and starts running, he turns the corner of the mansion which ends to a dead end. As the dog approaches him, Nagomu slowly backs towards a wall and says, "Nice dog.... you don’t want to hurt me..." The police dog leaps and Nagomu jolts back and he suddenly falls through the floor and everything goes black.

When he comes to, he finds the police dog licking his face. "...haha down boy down.... ouch..." Nagomu felt a jolt of pain go through his spine. After the pain asides He looks around and looks like he has fallen into a basement through the basement window. He stands up and dusts off his coat. As he walks around the room while the dog is following him, he see’s workbench with tools, vials and bottles that he cannot describe what the content is. "Look at the miss you gotten me into." The dog turns his head a little and looks at Nagomu.

"HERE BOY :" Nagomu hears the voice of the police coming from the basement window. The police walks over to the the basement window and looks into it. "Hey there boy. You ok kid? Sorry about the dog, he can get little wild sometimes. Would you mind bringing him outside?" 

Nagomu mutters "Im not a kid..." and replies to the police "yeah sure...." 
"Thanks Kid your a big help. I’ll go through the front door so see ya then.” 

He left from Nagomu’s sight, “I guess I’ll get you out of here then?” The dog wags his tell. Nagomu slowly opens the door and pokes his head out.  “I’m scared…..” Nagomu gathered his courage and went out to the hallway. “Hmm I wonder where the stares are.” Nagomu randomly opens door. “!!!!” Nagomu holds his scream in and sees Human skeleton. “…..sigh… It’s just a dummy.” He finds a Human skeleton that you see in a Biology class. Nagomu  enters the room and looks around. Then hear's a faint sound of an old door bell. “Oh that must be that police.”

:at your place serp:


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 12, 2010)

"Gu-Hah!"

Kenshiro let out a painful gasp, the fact that he didn't outright scream spoke volumes to his tolerance for extreme amounts of pain. He took a deep breath in blew it out slowly. He took a second breath and his prana began to stir. Prana seemed to be leaking from the pores in his skin.

For someone who could see the flows of life, what Kenshiro was doing was obvious, is not miraculous. The breathing technique he used allowed him to channel the prana threw his entire body. To someone who didn't know it appeared to make his muscles bigger and make him stronger. It did not make him stronger. A human only controls about 30% of their strength and bodily functions. Rather than make him stronger, it gave him direct control of the 70% of his bodily functions that humans normally have no control over.

His body began to expel the sedative out his body threw the same pours that the prana seemed to stream from. The sedative mingled with the prana it escaped like a vaporous fume.

More importantly Tepes would have seen the the stitched up wounds in his neck and back, close in seconds, seemingly healed already with very minimal scarring, something that would have taken weeks with more scarring with any other patient he would have worked on in his life.

Kenshiro sat up and looked at Tepes and exhaled slowly.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Oct 12, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> "Gu-Hah!"



"?! What was that?" Nagomu turns around as he hears a faint scream. The dog pulling on Nagomu's pant's to go check it out. Nagomu starts to sweat, but he opens the door and pokes his head out, but there was no one in sight. The dog walks out to the hall way and signals Nagomu to follow him. Nagomu flows the dog until he stops in front of a door. Nagomu looks at it. "......." He thinks to himself, 'this is BAD THIS IS REALLY BAD!' He grabs his Katana and quietly reaches out to the door nob and slowly opens the door.  

He see's 3 figure in the room 2 near the table and one on the table sitting upwards. 'looks like they haven't notice me yet but what are they doing?'


----------



## Serp (Oct 13, 2010)

As soon as the door opened Huntress made a look at Tepes wondering should she stay with him or intercept whoever it was, Tepes motioned to the second. Lancer in a blurr grabbed up Nagomu. And then in a second blurr brought him back to Tepes.

Tepes was busy looking at Kenshiro, he was sitting up, that was a good sign that what Tepes had done had worked. But he was sure in his mind that Kenshiro had no idea. 

"So Kenshiro! I want you to be my servant, do you agree?"


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 13, 2010)

*Day 2:*
Johnathan has a strange dream. Flames and rubble everywhere. It's like a miniature hell formed all around him. Distant screams can be heard from somewhere. Armed men rummage everywhere and do whatever they like. An unknown village in the middle of pillage, sure a displeasing sight. Before he could dwell more in the details Johnathan's vision suddenly fades to blackness. He's awake, his eyelashes slowly open.

_"Mmm, What a dream."_ Johnathan's mind still wanders in that fire.

Indeed, the scene felt terrifyingly real. In a movie one can spot the small inconsistencies and errors, shielding the mind from the true contents of such gruesome events. In contrast this dream was similar to a documentary...no, like a piece of memory.

_"Haha! Shall I be glad or not? I wonder..."_ Johnathan lets out a slight laughter.

That terrible picture was part of his Servant's memory. At rare cases the Servants can share their past experiences with the Master. Like it just happened a while ago with Johnathan. It signs that his and Rider's connection became stronger. It's a good thing but...

_"Geez, Could it be something more pleasant next?"_ Johnathan voices his complaint. Beneficial or not, bad dreams aren't welcome.

_"Huh?"_ Johnathan spots a small nearly transparent creature. It's formed of water and has the shape of a miniature horse.

_"I see. Man, that was quite a spectacle, wasn't it? What else?"_ The spirit does not answer.

_"Is that all? Nah, nevermind. Good work. Rest a little."_ Johnathan carefully pats the horse spirit on the head. The creature gladly accepts it before it disappears. The water suddenly collapses, leaving only a little puddle behind.
_
"Well, that's simply great. I would've never thought things could get heated up this early. Bad news."_ Johnathan mumbles to himself.

The spirit reported to Johnathan about yesterday's intense battle. Johnathan kept an eye on the area as a precaution. And it seems he was right on the money. Due to the extreme spiritual defenses the spirit couldn't observe everything in detail. All Johnathan knows just that 5 mages and 2 Servants were at one place and fought. Assassin and Caster. Johnathan has no idea who they could be, neither the appearance of their Masters. From the information he got, he discerned that 2 of the 5 mages should be the supervisors. With two Servants, there should be two Masters. But there's an extra person. From the reports it seems they were all powerful, so the extra mage shouldn't be an apprentice.

_"Interesting. I guess I find it out sooner or later anyways."_ Johnathan jumps out of his sleeping bag and fixes his clothes.

"Rider!" He calls for his Servant.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Oct 13, 2010)

Serp said:


> As soon as the door opened Huntress made a look at Tepes wondering should she stay with him or intercept whoever it was, Tepes motioned to the second. Lancer in a blurr grabbed up Nagomu. And then in a second blurr brought him back to Tepes.
> 
> Tepes was busy looking at Kenshiro, he was sitting up, that was a good sign that what Tepes had done had worked. But he was sure in his mind that Kenshiro had no idea.
> 
> "So Kenshiro! I want you to be my servant, do you agree?"



:You cant burr other people into spiritual and bring them with you.:

Theres another faint ring of a door bell. 

'Servant?' Nagomu watchs them from the corner of the door when suddenly one of the figure disappeared from his sight. '!!! Where did he go?!' The figure pops right in front of Nagomu "!!!!!!!!!" grabs him by the Jacket. The dog starts Growling at the figure. 

Theres a load knocking noise coming from upstairs.

Next thing Namgomu knew, he was hold captive inside the room. Nagomu was so scared that he accentually yells out. "!!!!!!!!AHHHHHH!!! IM SORRY! SOMEONE HELP!!!!!!!!" While the stranger was talking to the person on the table. Nagomu tries to get free and moves wildly, but the persons grip would not weaken. While doing so the dog pounces to the person who is holding Nagomu captive. But does not make a effort to move away, but his grip loosens a little which Nagomu is able to break free. "RUN DOG!" Nagomu dashes for the door and the dog follows. Runs out into the hallway. 'Got to get out GOT TO GET OUT!!!'


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 13, 2010)

Kenshiro looked closely at Tepes closely. He had just been saved by a master in the Holy Grail war. A human becoming a servant, that was something he hadn't heard of before. He looked at the kid and looked back at Tepes. The kid was now a hostage to circumstance. 

"There is no need to harm the kid. He is just an innocent bystander. With Hokuto Shinken I can erase all of the memories of what he has seen. It will be as if he were never came here. If you will allow me to do that, I will agree to become your servant."


----------



## Serp (Oct 13, 2010)

(I did not spiritually blurr anyone, Lancer simply picked you up at such a speed you seemed to blurr.)
The dog pounced at Huntress, a the dog was loyal for some reason to this child, but nevermind. In the moment Huntress looked at the child, the hem on the childs jacket tore and it seems as if her grip loosed Nagomu took that time to flee. 

Nagomu fled and the dog went behind it. Huntress bound after him. Tepes who was talking to Kenshiro. 
"Ok Kenshiro, if you can beat Huntress to her target, I will allow you remove his memory, if not then you will become under my control. Do you accept?"

Tepes looked at huntress and she nodded.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 13, 2010)

Kenshiro didn't wait around answer. He was gone faster than a normal human would have been capable of seeing him go. In under a second he already caught up to the huntress and was beginning to pull ahead of her.


----------



## Serp (Oct 13, 2010)

Kenshiro was catching up to Huntress as she bound after the escapee. Tepes smiled, "I'll take that as an agreement." 

Huntress looked at kenshiro was next to her "I'm glad you accept to this Race." she said and he eyes glowed. And they continued.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Oct 13, 2010)

Nagomu did not turn around to see if the stranger was following him. 
'Wheres the stairs?!! One way to find out.' He grabs the closest door knob he can reach and opens it 'YES!'. 
In the door way lead to stairs that lead up to the first floor. He runs into it with the Dog and shut it behind him. As he runs up the stairs Nagomu ends up in a big leaving room. 
He hears the knocks on the front door and the Police yell's "Hey kid! You in there?"
Upon hearing the voice, Nagomu dashes towards the entrance.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 13, 2010)

The kid was running away from him, and that would mean that he wouldn't see Kenshiro at all.

In a nearly unperceptive speed, Kenshiro closed the distance between himself and the kid very easily, not because the kid couldn't run well for a boy his age, but because the boy just wasn't as unearthly fast as he was. He made no sound when he moved. When he caught up with the boy, Kenshiro reached out his hand at a blindingly fast speed to strike a specific point on the boy's head that would render him unconscious without feeling pain.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Oct 13, 2010)

Nagomu runs into the entrance hallway when everything goes black. As his body falls to the floor. He let goes the sword that he was griping at, which the sword bounces back upward and the hilt is shoved into Nagomu's gut as his weight falls on it. "!!!! GAH!!!!!!!"  Nagomu gasps as he regains his consciousness from the pain. He falls and rolls on the floor smashing right into the wall, landing upside down. Upside down Nagomu can hear foots steps of someone walking closer to his body. He then tries to yell for help for the officer but he just could not get the energy to do so. The dog starks Barking wildly.

The Officer bangs on the front door, yelling "Hey kid you alright? Whats going on? What was that noise?" Without delay officer kicks the old door open, points his gun in the entrance. "Kid! You ok?" The dog runs to the side of the Officer.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 13, 2010)

Kenshiro presses a quick series of power points on Nagomu's head before he even hit the ground. The series would cause him to forget everything that happened in the last couple of hours. The memories would still be there deep inside, but he wouldn't be able to ever access them again unless another user of Hokuto Shinken restored him. 

By the time the police officer walked over, Kenshiro was already gone.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Oct 14, 2010)

:Wont even let me fight back. What a shame strongarm85. I thought your better then that:

Nagomu hears noise of someone crying. He opens his eyes and see's Cheiko crying over him. "Im sorry Nago-chan Its because I left you, you had to!.....".
Nagomu whispers "Im not dead Cheiko...." 
Cheiko stops crying and clutches around Nagomus neck. "Nago-chan I your all right!!" 
Nagomu looks around he was in a park. Officer and a dog notices that Nagomu woke up. They both walk over. "Hey Kid I you scared me for a minute, when I found you passed out in that old mansion. You look kind beat up what happened in there?"
Nagomu looks at them with a blank face "What happened in the mansion?.......", Nagomu thinks for a moment. He remembers falling into the basement with the dog and looking aorund the room. Something comes up in his mind but..... "Gah!" Nagomu places his hand on his head. 
"Nago-chan!" 
"Don't over do it kid, whatever happened, it looks like you hit your head very hard. So just go back home and rest."

"Ah sure....." The dog whines a little at Nagomu and pats the dog on the head. 
"Oh thanks for getting the dog out of the mansion, and for you to get in that mess."
The Officer waves goodbye while Cheiko also waves goodbye, but Nagomu stares blankly at them. "........"


----------



## Serp (Oct 14, 2010)

While Kenshiro had beaten Lancer to Nagomu, that was not her true target. Lancer was a huntress and as such beasts of Valour were her targets of choice. She tagged the back of the dog as it bound next to Nagomu. No human could match the speed and power of a servant. 

Upon touching the dog, Lancers NP was fufilled. And Tepes smiled gleefully.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 15, 2010)

Kenshiro returned to Tepes.

"Since you've allowed me to save the boy I'll live up to your contract. What are your terms?"


----------



## Serp (Oct 15, 2010)

Tepes looked deep into Kenshiro's eyes. "You need not agree to me, from the moment you took my challenge and Huntress grasped her target of the canine, the magic of the holy grail sealed you to me."

And Tepes raised his. "Now bow to me." As Tepes said that Kenshiro found himself dropping to his knees, no matter how strong Kenshiro was, he was no problem for the over whelming power of a noble phantasm of a servant. 

"You may call me Master and I call you Shiro."


----------



## onepiecekenny (Oct 15, 2010)

Soon after Cheiko left Nagomu on the bench saying she would go get a taxi to ride back home. Nagomu laid on the bench for the while and listened to the sound of the wind. He then heard voice's of 2 boys. They were talking about battle tactics and how they were going to win the war. '...they must be talking about a game...' As they passed by Nagomu looked at them for a moment. 'Is one of them Japanese? Other boy looks familiar....'

Nagomu shrugs and closed his eye's. He kept on listened to there conversation. Last thing he heard before there voice got drained out from the wind was "-So What servant should we go after first?-" 

Nagomu captured the word in his head and started to repeat it. Then felt a sharp pain in his head, He quickly stood up but the kids were gone. He tries to think where he have heard this but he just cant remember. He mutters, "Servant.... War?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 16, 2010)

"Master..." Shiro said after a pause, "I believe our goals are compatible. My reason for coming here is simply to ensure that London doesn't befall the same fate as befell the last city this war was held in. If you are able to achieve your wish that will fulfill my goal as well."


----------



## Gig (Oct 19, 2010)

*The Night before*

The fire lit the dark room of the Westminster apartment, it was an exquisite yet classic piece of accommodation, clearly designed for those with a taste for the past, it was very much British in feel a pair of leather armchairs stood in the central living quarters surrounding a marble fireplace, within it burned a orange flame that consumed the coal located within.

“It is a lovely piece of accommodation you have here my dear” A short stubby man said he was old in appearance easily in his 70s his hair had long since been discarded by his aging body and in its place sat a bowler hat which rested perfectly on his scalp, and his body was covered by a large gray overcoat which covered his entire torso and drooped right down past his knees. 

“Indeed it is” a feminine voice replied “It is too be our residence during this war our headquarters if you will I do hope it is suitable for our  needs” The woman replied “Unlike the man she was tall, nearly an entire foot taller than the man she was also far younger than her accomplice barely out of her teens but despite this she had a look of experience like she had been threw much in her short life. Despite her voice she was far from feminine she wore a black suit and tie with a light gray shirt she was a modern woman at heart one who had always looked out and served herself, and it was this outlook that had allowed her to be successful in her life as a business woman and Magus she was from no noble or rich family everything that was hers had been created from her own hard work and determination, and it was this hard work and determination that would win her this war. 

“I believe it shall be more than adequate my dear” The man replied as he took a seat around the fire, “I believe we should take the time to relax for awhile after all the war does not start officially until tomorrow and I'd love to know how my dear Britannia has been since my departure” 

The woman nodded at the man before taking a seat next to him “I suppose we can take a single day off to allow you to familiarize yourself with the current century, I can also use the time to find out more about yourself, even though your identity is more than obvious to me and most likely everyone else in this war, Politician”

“Sadly that is the price that one must pay for ones fame” Politician replied before lighting a cigar he had prepared


----------



## Serp (Oct 20, 2010)

Day 2:
Faust was standing upto the roof of the tall building. "Saber!" He called. 
"Yes Master." Saber said resentful of his master. Saber hated Faust, just his luck he was bound by another Italian. 

"I believe we should take a wander around, I know your from a time where things were much different, so I will allow you to walk around and learn."

"Yes Master." Saber said.

"Cheer up Saber, I may be your master, but you are a free man. And I hope you enjoy the clothes I gave you." 

"Yes Master." 

"Don't call me master in that tone it upsets me, if you have to call me anything call me Spina, Faust or Boss."

"Ok Boss." 

"Now go Saber, go and enjoy your freedom and then return back here in 4 hours, here is some money."

Saber was confused, had the Italians changed so much in the time he was dead. He still resented the fact that he was summoned by one, a greek or frenchie would have been prefered. 

"Yes boss." And Saber jumped of the top of the roof landing in an alleyway leading into town centre.

-----
Tepes looked at shirou and then at Lancer.

"Lancer what should we do with him?"

Lancer was shocked Tepes was asking her advice, it was sign he valued her input over Shiros. "We need to locate the other servants, and find out more about servant assassin." 

"This is true. Shiro go and find more servants, engage them in talk or battle whatever just come back alive with information."


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 25, 2010)

Bazett awoke alert. The war had begun and it was very likely an enemy could have already located them.

"Master, I have converted this building into my territory." A voice sounded right next to her. 

Bazett nearly jumped three feet into the air at that sound. Caster materialized, kneeling in front of her. His shield and sword laid beside him. Clearly he had no idea he had scared his Mater half to death.

"Is something wrong Master? " Caster asked her.

"No, I'm fine. You just nearly killed me by speaking so suddenly" Bazett replied, trying to stop herself from kicking the Servant in the face.

"I apologize then. I did you realize you were that slow. Anyways, I appeared before you as I have news to report. I snuck a bit of prana into the man that attacked us yesterday. It seems he has been moved to a building nearby. I think it may be either Assassin or Lancer who moved him there. Would you like me to attack them?"

Bazett considered, ignoring the urge to kick her servant again. If they attacked now, there could be a chance they could catch the enemy by surprise. On the other hand, they were very likely to have turned their hideout into a deathtrap. Attacking their base might not be such a good idea.

"No, we'll lay low for now."


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 25, 2010)

"Yes, Master," Shiro said to Tepes as he departed in search of more servants or masters.

----

Elsewhere

In the neighborhood of Peckham, a woman wrapped in long robes finds herself cornered by a local gang.

"Looks like we have a live one here boys," one the men says as he grabs his crotch and thrust vulgarly at the woman, he held a club in his other hand.

Suddenly the woman pulled off the robe she was wearing and with one motion of her hand revealing that she was actually clearly a man pretending to be a woman. He had long hair and piercing eyes and a smirk that said, "I got you right where I want you."

The man explained, "Every time I dress up like a woman it always lures men like you out of hiding. But even men like you serve a purpose."

"Get him!" the man with the club yelled. They all rushed in at once.

The man who had been posing as a woman made a series of quick, graceful, and fluid motions with his hands as the men approached. Very thin lines appeared multiple times across the heads of all of the would be attackers accept the leader, whose lines appeared on his arms.

The men were surprised all surprised by the lines, but were even more greatly startles when blood began to stream out of the lines like water being force threw a high pressure hose. A Second later their heads exploded, in reality they were all sliced all the way threw multiple times and their own blood preasure was now forcing the cut up skulls, brains, eyes, and everything in them apart. 

The guy with the club lost both of his arms in the same instant, he starred in horror and disbelief at his severed limbs. 

The man who had been dressed as a woman walked forward and ripped the mans' shirt open, "Damn, it's not him. Hey you! Tell me, have you seen a man with seven scars on his chest?"

"N...No!" the man answered in a panic.

"Then your of no use to me."

Rei swiped his hand to the side infront of the man's face, seemingly touching nothing but air, a second later it was clear that he'd actually cut man's head in half horizontally 4 times with one hand motion when the blood pressure forced his skull apart.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 25, 2010)

_"Nnnngh...Time to go!"_ Johnathan stretches his arms to the skies.

He's standing outside the safe zone of his warehouse in clothes he usually doesn't wear. Not because they are extraordinary. Quite the opposite, the clothes look really bland. It makes him look like some sort of highschooler and it doesn't feel great.

_(Still, I have no choice. Guess the end justifies the means or something.)_ Johnathan notes bitterly.

He looks on an old mountain bike leaning against the wall. Despite being more than 4 years old the bike is in a rather fine shape. Of course, since it simply gathered the dust in the garage without Johnathan ever riding it. Who would've thought this ancient relic turns out to be an useful asset in the Grail War?

Johnathan grabs the bicycle's handlebar and quickly jumps on the saddle. His bike has a basket fixed on the front, one of the many reasons why Johnathan never considered riding this bike before. The basket makes it ugly but aesthetics aside now it comes quite handily. The basket is full of fresh newspapers, ready to delivered. How he got them? Let's not get to the embarrassing details.

The important thing is that today Johnathan plays the newspaper delivery boy. Why? First, because his familiars are least effective on daytime. He can't use them to scout for new masters. Second, he can't stand being idle. He's in the Grail War. Besides his Rider, six other great heroes await to be discovered. Johnathan is excited to see them. So he decided to check London for enemy masters at daytime. He could drive around in a car instead but where's the fun in that? Anyways, considering the traffic jams it's better to roam around with a bike.

Perhaps, Johnathan is not an idiot to go without an escort. He has Rider following him from a safe distance. If things go south he can quickly call his Servant to deal with the matters. Not to mention there's only a slight chance for someone to spot him. Johnathan has a spell to cloak his prana emission, making him appear like a normal human. Unless he's stupid enough to cast spells or meets someone with extraordinary perception, he won't be found out. Besides, this is London, the home of the Association's Clock Tower. Encountering a mage isn't something really rare. Johnathan is sure to talk his way out.

In the morning Johnathan calmly cycles in the crowded streets of London. Rider follows him as subtly as possible. They are searching for Servants or other masters. Johnathan hopes they would find at least one of those by the sunset.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Oct 29, 2010)

Nagomu stares at the sky while repeating the words in his mind. He sits back up on the bench and scratches his head. "Those kids.... ive seen them somewhere...." He watches the cars drive through the streets and notices one person one a bike with newspapers. Nagomu thought it was strange to see a news paper boy at this time of day, but he just leaves that aside.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Nov 14, 2010)

Nagomu looks at his watch, some time passes by. "Chieko sure is taking a while."


----------



## Serp (Nov 16, 2010)

Above the city streets a man known only as saber stands content in his freedom. But a sour taste in his mouth as many still remain oppressed. 
"I will liberate them all, for I am!" 

Little did he know he was being watched that very moment.

(Anyone can jump in on this.)

-------

"Huntress!"

Lancer looked up.

"Servant assasin is interesting, find her."

"Yes master."


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 16, 2010)

"Master, I have located the Servant Saber. He is alone." 

Bazett thought for a second. It was likely this was a trap. After all, no servant would stand around like an idiot out in the open. On the other hand, Cater would have been able to sense deceit .

"Caster, we will launch our attack. Defeat him if you can, but don't overestimate yourself." Bazett said to him.


"As you wish" Caster responded.  

Two swords materialized in his hands. One was a thin sword with a blue glow. The otehr was a large sword covered in runes. Quickly, Caster launched himself out of their base of operations and approached Saber.

"Servant Saber, I challenge you to a  Children's card game duel" Caster said as he approached.


----------



## Serp (Nov 16, 2010)

Saber looked behind him. He had sensed Caster arrive, but he was civil and assumed so of Caster and that Caster would not attack from behind. 
"A duel you wish? Very well I can abide by that."
_"Boss, I am in battle, atop the Lester Building."_ Saber sent out mentally to Faust.

Saber was in his modern clothes and he opened his hands and in a glint two swords materialized in his hands. 

"Get your game on!" Saber exclaimed as he moved towards Caster, but being weary of his movements.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 16, 2010)

Caster slowly circled Saber, on guard for any sudden attacks. Both his swords were in an aggressive attack stance that focused on speed. He was fighting a Saber class Servant in a sword fight. Anyone else would have laughed at the idea. But others were usually not well trained swordsmen.

In a quick motion, Caster attacked with his left sword, slashing in a horizontal backswing, the blade aimed at Saber's head . But even quicker than that, his right arm shot out in a stab aimed at Saber's head.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Nov 17, 2010)

A kid walks up to Nagomu and yells "I challenge you to a Duel!" He pull out a deck of cards and puts it in some kind of card reader on his wrist. 

Nagomu is dumb founded and stares at the boy. ".......... Do I look that young!" 
The kid says "I know who you are, I heard your a great  Yu-gi-oh player!"
Nagomu lets out load sigh "Sorry Kid I think you got the wrong person and I do not even have a deck with me."


----------



## Serp (Nov 18, 2010)

Both swords went for Sabers head, he ducked down quickly narrowly avoiding the strikes before leaping backwards.
"You are indeed skilled with the sword and are a servant, but I being Servant Saber is at loss to your class." Saber said to caster.

Saber was now more careful of how Caster might fight and he summoned his armour. His leather and iron armour covered his vital parts but it was endowed with msytery so it would help. Saber rose both his swords and raised them up resting on his forearm. 

"So let us make this duel official Servant Saber vs...?"


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 18, 2010)

Serpaphobia said:


> Both swords went for Sabers head, he ducked down quickly narrowly avoiding the strikes before leaping backwards.
> "You are indeed skilled with the sword and are a servant, but I being Servant Saber is at loss to your class." Saber said to caster.
> 
> Saber was now more careful of how Caster might fight and he summoned his armour. His leather and iron armour covered his vital parts but it was endowed with msytery so it would help. Saber rose both his swords and raised them up resting on his forearm.
> ...



"Class does not determine a warrior's skills .I am the servant Caster." Caster responded.

Seeing that Saber was serious now, Caster activated one of his noble phantasms silently. A golden plate of armor formed around him. Numerous runes were etched into the golden armor, forming a protective layer of magic that would turn aside all but the strongest attack.

A dark helm formed around Caster's head, replacing his original helmet. This helm took the shape of a nameless terror that would strike fear into anyone looking at it. At the very least, it would cause enemies to attack rashly.


----------



## Serp (Nov 22, 2010)

"Caster? Very well. We shall make this battle equal and fair."

Saber said raising his swords. As he raised his swords Faust jumped into the arena jumping off what looked like a beanstalk.

"So Caster I expect you would like _death before glory, _no magic, and the negation of other noble phantasms active or soon to be active." 

As saber finished his words he jumped into action. Swords swinging.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 23, 2010)

Caster raised his left sword and blocked the incoming attack. The two blades threw sparks as metal blades clashed. Caster held his ground, pressing against the attack. If he weakened his strike for a second, Saber's sword would cut him down. 

Meanwhile, Caster threw his right hand sword into the air. The brilliant blade reflected light that would at least throw Saber's concentration a bit. As the sword moved up into the air, Caster quickly grabbed a handful of dirt and flung it at Saber's eyes.


----------



## Serp (Nov 23, 2010)

The dirt hit Saber in the eye. "ARGH!" Saber jumped back and tried to wipe the dirt from his eyes as he was doing that he swung his right hand and right hand sword wildly in order to deter Caster from getting close.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 23, 2010)

Serpaphobia said:


> The dirt hit Saber in the eye. "ARGH!" Saber jumped back and tried to wipe the dirt from his eyes as he was doing that he swung his right hand and right hand sword wildly in order to deter Caster from getting close.



As Saber begun swinging his sword wildly, Caster moved in to block the strike. Then with a quick movement, he lashed out and kicked Saber between the legs.

As he finished that movement, the sword he tossed up earlier fell back down to Earth, stabbing into the ground next to Caster. In one quick motion, Caster tore the sword from the ground and pointed the blade at Saber's throat.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 24, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> As Saber begun swinging his sword wildly, Caster moved in to block the strike. Then with a quick movement, he lashed out and kicked Saber between the legs.
> 
> As he finished that movement, the sword he tossed up earlier fell back down to Earth, stabbing into the ground next to Caster. In one quick motion, Caster tore the sword from the ground and pointed the blade at Saber's throat.



At the last second, Caster stopped his sword. the blade now hung an inch away from Saber. Slowly, he pulled back and sheathed his swords.

"You gave me a good fight, Saber. Though you lack the skills, I still see how you became Saber. "

Caster reached into a hidden pocket an pulled out a ring. 

"A gift from me for giving me such a good fight"

Tossing the ring to Saber, Caster turned and headed back towards his master.

===
NP name:????
Type: Support
Description: A ring sought after by everyone. A man would kill his own brother to claim it. However, whoever possesses the ring with eventually have destruction claim them.


----------



## onepiecekenny (Dec 20, 2010)

The kid keeps on staring at Nagomu. "..........." Nagomu is looks away at the kid and looks at the kid at his corner of his eyes. "I already told you got the wrong person." 
Your definitely a Yi-Gi-oh Player! 
Nagomu gives a load sigh and looks straight into the kids eyes, Look! If I play with you, you have to stop bothering me, but I dont have a deck so let me barrow on of your if you have any.
The Kid eyes sparkles "Yeah Alright!" He looks into his backpack and hands him a box of cards. 
They sit one of the empty pick nick tables and start playing the game. 'Why am I doing this?'


----------

